# JavaFX bald Open Source - inkl. JavaFX für Android und iOS



## Thomas Darimont (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

in folgendem Blog-Eintrag http://fxexperience.com/2013/02/february-open-source-update/
haben Oracles hauptamtliche JavaFX Entwickler bestätigt, dass die Java FX Technologie bald Open Source sein wird.
Neben dem JavaFX Framework (SDK) werden soll es auch eine Android und iOS Runtime geben 

Gruß Tom


----------

